# St. Ignace/Mac Island/Tahquamenon camping report



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Just got back from a great long weekend camping trip with the family. We camped at Straits State Park and were lucky enough to find a late cancellation, and got a water front site, yahoo! Saturday the weather was typical Michigan - raining, windy and cold, but it didn't stop us. We took Shepler's from St. Ignace and did the cannon/rifle demonstration at the Fort, rode our bikes around the island and of course, got some fudge at Murdick's. Yum.

Sunday morning came chilly and grey, and we left for Tahqamenon Falls. When we got to the falls the weather was beautiful - sunny and mid 60s. My first time at the falls, wow are they beautiful; a definite must-see. To make a long story short, our drive back to St. Ignace was interesting. It involved a trout stream, a forestry road and a tow truck from Engadine, I'll leave it at that! 

Sunday evening we had s'mores and a great campfire. Monday morning arrived, we packed and got on the road around 11. Traffic realistically wasn't bad, could have been worse. The stretch on I-75 southbound from Standish to Flint was bumper to bumper, but other than that it was reasonable. 

Most pictures were on regular film, but here's one of my daughter in front of our campsite. Mackinac City had fireworks Sunday night, that was an unexpected surprise. 

p.s. With the mild temps, mosquitoes and black flies were almost non existent!


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Kroppe,
Hope everything with the new tow vehicle worked to expectations. However it sounds like 4 wheel drive cant get you out of everything.   
Did ya get any fishing in? If your vacations are like mine fishing is secondary.
Sounds like you had a good time anyhow. Welcome back.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Done the same tour. It's a must see for any michiganian!!!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Sounds like you had a good time. For anyone else heading up there I would also recomend seeing, the Soo Locks and at the tip of White Fish Point there is a ship wreck museum.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Great places to vacation with the family. 
Sounds like you had a good time. The UP is full of smaller falls. Just as beautiful as Tahquamenom in their own way.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Oct. 1, The towing was no problem with the F-250 diesel. Got 10-11mpg average while towing. I have achieved 23 mpg at 65mph unloaded, so there is a big difference laden/unladen. BTW I was towing an average of 75mph with maybe 6,000 lbs. The hardest part was backing the unit into the campsite. The 26' Keystone was pretty near perfect for 2 adults and kids. A smaller unit would have felt cramped, and a bigger unit would have been nice, but not necessary.

kbkrause, great suggestion, we were going to hit Whitefish Point also. However the walks to the Falls were a little longer than anticipated, and our kids were fading (age 4 and 7) so we were whittling away at their nerves by the time we finished with the Falls. 

No fishing, except for about an hour while we waited for the tow truck from Engadine. I got stuck on a 2-track about a mile back in the woods. Thank goodness we weren't further in. I have 2WD with open differential, not a good choice back there. Thanks also for GPS and cell phones!  No fish but a great trip all the same.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

kroppe,
Whitefish point is pretty cool, but I can see your point with the kids The Soo Locks is pretty cool also. We were able to see a couple of ships go through while we were there and they have a pretty good infomation center too. There are no pumps and it is all done with gravity. Did you go to the lower falls and take the row boat across?


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Kroppe:
Sounds like you had a lot of fun. We camp at Straits, Tahqamenon Falls, and Indian Lakes on longer weekends from time to time. The UP is loaded with great camping spots. Can't beat that Murdicks fudge. We bought some in St. Ignace when we were up there last week.
Jim


----------

